# I need a muskie replica made!!!



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Any recommendations?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

My taxidermist did a huge king for me and he also did some for Steinfishski. PM me if you want more info. He is in Dowagiac in SW lower.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes Please.
PM sent


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

http://www.wyniafishreplicas.com/cms/index.php?layout=inner&cslot_1=3

These folks have done two replicas for me (steelhead and a brown trout) and they are awesome...much better than skin mounts I have paid more for-same species. They are in Minnesota and after talking to them they "specialize" in musky and have about every size (lenght AND girth) in their line-up. Great people too.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I have been told several times Lombardos is very good. He is in Fair Haven. I am about to order one myself from him.
I would rather keep the local guys going.


----------

